# Chicken antibiotics?



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Is erythromycin from the pet store okay for my chicken? It is in little powder packets for fish tanks. I use powder packages for my chickens (tetracycline) and it works great. If erythromycin is okay for chickens how much should I give her?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Erythro is fine. I'm not sure about the dose. Casportpony is good at doses, send her a pm.
What's wrong with the chickens?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Erythromycin dosage for chickens:
https://www.cacklehatchery.com/gallimycin-pfc-erythromycin-antibiotic.html


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you guys! Two of my chickens have infections in there abdomens. I'm not sure what type of infection but 5 months ago my chicken Coopys infection was cured with tetracycline and now it's back again.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

What symptoms are you seeing? The more information you can provide, the better the chance someone can help. It helps to post a picture, if you can.

If you used an antibiotic before and the problem has returned, either the wrong antibiotic or dose was used, or the primary problem is something other than bacterial. A viral-, fungal-, or parasite-related problem need a different type of treatment.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ditto. How do you know what is wrong? Something's not sounding right. Symptoms?


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Both of there abdomens are swollen and become swollen really quickly for one of them. The other chickens became swollen over many months. The one who was fixed with tetra 5 months ago gets a purple and blue comb top... Maybe from lack of oxygen to her comb? That's all I could think of.
I know it sounds a lot like ascites or internal laying but they seem to do better with antibiotics and it made one of them have a normal belly for 5 months.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Ouch, ascities--I think you already got a good idea of the problem. 

The chicken with the purple comb and wattles, that could be respiratory or cardiac. However, if she is an internal layer the mass building up in her abdomen will put pressure on all her organs. 

Are you getting any eggs at all from either of these 2 hens? Maybe thin-shelled ones? Does either hen have a weird, upright posture like a penguin? 

Abdominal fluid can be drained, although I'm not comfortable with the idea. It's a long-term treatment. A vet could show you how, providing a local vet is willing to treat chickens. It won't cure the problem, just allow the hen to be more comfortable. The antibiotic was obviously treating an infection that is secondary, to egg yolk peritonitis or something else, IMO. 

I don't know if this forum allows me to post the user name of woman (on a different forum) whose hen was an internal layer. She had a long thread devoted to her bird's treatment, but it's got to be over 10 years old. It may even be deleted if the forum administrator did a little house cleaning. Just PM me and I'll provide the name.

If I remember correctly, the woman's chicken was a Barred Rock. It seems that there were several other people who were having trouble with this breed laying internally for a while. That could be a hatchery's line of birds having the problem, not the breed itself.

I had a Silver Laced Wyandotte from a hatchery that became an internal layer. She started laying eggs internally and stood like a penguin. At that time, finding a vet to treat a chicken was an ordeal. There are a few that are willing to do a hysterectomy on a hen. It's expensive and the anesthesia is not easily tolerated. 

So...what did I do? A friend euthanized my hen and told me later that "she was a mess inside, all cut up looking." It sounds harsh, but watching her suffer was awful. I'm not saying your bird(s) will need this...it's a "what would I, Hencackle, do?

Perhaps Robin, Seminole, or someone else will offer some advice.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If their abdomen's are hard or big or full, it is most likely a physical problem and not an infection problem at the time. My internal layer had hardened , then softened , then hardened again., then died. I had another hen have ascites that came on suddenly and killed her.

A friend of mine has had internal laying as an ongoing problem. I don't know why. Research has said that the problem with good layers is that their entrances down there become enlarged and flaccid, and e. coli eventually travels from the rectum up to the ovaries and causes internal laying. I don't know why several would do it at the same time . Maybe check them all every night and see if most are mistaken for it and others remain hard through out the day, week, etc.

E. Coli needs a stronger antibiotic. Usually at internal laying it's too late.

I usually find antibiotics online or locally (Tractor supply) for cows , pigs, goats, or pigeons. If not, I google it and find it from Mexico, etc. There's always a way to get it, you just have to look.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

seminole wrote:


> Research has said that the problem with good layers is that their entrances down there become enlarged and flaccid, and e. coli eventually travels from the rectum up to the ovaries and causes internal laying.


That makes a lot of sense. And a good reason to promote the idea of changing the material lining the nest box. Also, providing plenty of nest boxes too. However, as many nesting sites as my flock has...most of my hens line up for THE box that another hen is using. Or, they cram in together.

I'd love to read the article if you can provide the link.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup. They'll lay an egg waiting in line!


----------

